# I find this very enlightening.....



## exoticsdr (Feb 25, 2012)

...and the very reason that I would not support this organization in any way, shape or form.

http://dailycaller.com/2012/02/24/d...95-percent-of-pets-in-its-care/#ixzz1nP1mXYuv


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Feb 25, 2012)

how the hell can you kill that many animals.. and ONLY find homes for 24 of them? WTF


----------



## Zamric (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW! I can understand the death of some animals due to "Unadoptability" but 94%.?

...never been much of a PETA person... but then again I like meat!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 25, 2012)

My only experience with "rescue" is in the turtle/tortoise part of it, so I can't really speak to the "unadoptable" issue...only to say that once in a great while I'll take in a turtle or tortoise that I can't adopt out for one reason or another. But its nowhere near as high a percentage as Pita's percentage. More like a half a percent is unadoptable.

I just think they're not trying to find homes for the animals. Too much work involved.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 25, 2012)

Zamric said:


> WOW! I can understand the death of some animals due to "Unadoptability" but 94%.?
> 
> ...never been much of a PETA person... but then again I like meat!


----------



## wellington (Feb 25, 2012)

WOW that sickens me. I am a PETA supporter, only for about a year now. I don't believe in some of their beliefs and antics but I thought they did good by animals. I now can say that I WAS a PETA supporter and no longer will be. I would have never guessed they would kill one animal, let alone 95%. Makes me sick I joined and gave them my money, that could have gone to the other animal rights no kill shelters I also support.
Thanks for posting it.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been against PETA for quite awhile now. I could not support an org. that wants to take away people pets.


----------



## Kristina (Feb 25, 2012)

I did a research paper on PETA for a college course during my vet tech. schooling... I'd have to dig for the actual document (it lists sources that are reliable and that I heavily researched) but I will say that this slaughter has been going on for years. There have also been many acts of, well, frankly terrorism by PETA members. The FBI considers them a terrorist organization.

One thing to understand about PETA - their idea of animal rights is that no one should keep animals as pets. That is the reason that they destroy all these animals rather than adopt them out. They literally want to obliterate pet ownership. They can't do that if they place their "rescues" into homes. 

I am all for support animal rights, but I believe that it should be done on local levels. Donate money, food, toys, etc. to LOCAL shelters. That way you know that your contributions go to actually help animals, and not to pay for advertising, ridiculous executive salaries and MORE fund raising. The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) is another organization that is really nothing but a money grubbing conglomerate that does nothing to support local shelters, and actually doesn't even HAVE a shelter!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 25, 2012)

Very interesting thread and comments. It seems PETA is even more extreme than I thought.

I am very much in favor of animal welfare. However, I am not in favor of "animal rights," simply because unlike humans, animals are amoral beings. Although they may appreciate consequences, they have no concepts of duty or virtue, and cannot enter into legally binding contracts in human society. Therefore, although they do deserve ethical treatment from us, I would argue they are not entitled to rights.

If PETA is killing animals is to prevent them from being adopted out to people, then they are doing much more harm than good in their campaign. I think their "animal liberation" position is untenable, and does not as a rule help either animals or people. I think they are much better ways to approach animal welfare than what PETA does, and the article in the OP is further proof of that.


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 25, 2012)

I've always thought PETA as somewhat sketchy.. they always exaggerate everything.


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Very interesting thread and comments. It seems PETA is even more extreme than I thought.
> 
> I am very much in favor of animal welfare. However, I am not in favor of "animal rights," simply because unlike humans, animals are amoral beings. Although they may appreciate consequences, they have no concepts of duty or virtue, and cannot enter into legally binding contracts in human society. Therefore, although they do deserve ethical treatment from us, I would argue they are not entitled to rights.
> 
> If PETA is killing animals is to prevent them from being adopted out to people, then they are doing much more harm than good in their campaign. I think their "animal liberation" position is untenable, and does not as a rule help either animals or people. I think they are much better ways to approach animal welfare than what PETA does, and the article in the OP is further proof of that.




Ditto! I wish more people understood the distinction between "animal welfare", which we should ALL be in favor and support of, and "animal rights" which is an insane concept and should be obliterated at every turn.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> Ditto! I wish more people understood the distinction between "animal welfare", which we should ALL be in favor and support of, and "animal rights" which is an insane concept and should be obliterated at every turn.



I have never been a member or supporter of PETA precisely because they are in favor of animal rights, not animal welfare. However, back when I was at USF in Tampa, Florida, I let PETA interview me on the issue of keeping bettas in small containers. They cited me, saying that although bettas are resilient, they should be provided with plenty of room and good water, like all fish:

http://www.peta.org/issues/companion-animals/betta-fish.aspx
http://www.peta.org/features/aqua-culture.aspx
http://origin.www.helpinganimals.com/animalsHome_fish_bettas.asp

But again, I agreed to give them information, not because I think animals should have "rights," but because I believe all pets - including fish - should be treated well.


----------



## jackrat (Feb 25, 2012)

People Euthanizing Terrified Animals


----------



## Jessie (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok I'm sorry I know I'm the only one on here that's upset not over the article but the comments. I am a proud vegetarian of 5 years and I strongly believe in PETA. How do you know that this article isn't fudged? A lot of people hate PETA for no reason and so they make fake documents. Unless you are hearing from an actual PETA or government official I would never believe the bull people put out there to instill their hatred in others. People are crazy. You never know who or what you can trust now days. Don't base your opinion off of one article or even one research paper. I'm sorry if I'm offending anybody. But this is my personal belief and thought I should put it out there.


----------



## Redstrike (Feb 25, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto! I wish more people understood the distinction between "animal welfare", which we should ALL be in favor and support of, and "animal rights" which is an insane concept and should be obliterated at every turn.
> ...



Well said, I agree 100%!


----------



## dmmj (Feb 25, 2012)

An article written about PETA killing animals, written by PETA? Isn't that kind of like asking the foxes to guard the hens?


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2012)

Jessie said:


> Ok I'm sorry I know I'm the only one on here that's upset not over the article but the comments. I am a proud vegetarian of 5 years and I strongly believe in PETA. How do you know that this article isn't fudged? A lot of people hate PETA for no reason and so they make fake documents. Unless you are hearing from an actual PETA or government official I would never believe the bull people put out there to instill their hatred in others. People are crazy. You never know who or what you can trust now days. Don't base your opinion off of one article or even one research paper. I'm sorry if I'm offending anybody. But this is my personal belief and thought I should put it out there.



I don't hate them for no reason. I hate them for a lot of very good reasons, and you should too.

1. They think what you and I do as tortoise keepers is horrible. Some of them would like to do us bodily harm for "enslaving" and "exploiting" these animals that belong in the wild.
2. As Kristina noted they are listed as a TERRORIST organization by the Federal Bureau of Investigation. I hate ALL terrorists.
3. They wish to end my career and shut down my profession and use dishonest, vile, animal harming tactics to do so. There is video proof of this.
4. They do NOT help animals, as this article points out.
5. Two of my bosses met with Alex Pacheco and Ingrid Newkirk for a social occasion. They literally laughed at the "idiots" that send in money after they distribute their gut-wrenching pamphlets. They laugh from the comfort of their BMW's and Mercedes Benz's or their million dollar homes that good intentioned people like YOU bought for them. I find this despicable. Don't you. These people claim to help animals, but instead kill them. They take money from people who love animals and want to help them, and instead buy fancy cars and homes. Then they literally laugh with contempt at the people who gave them the money.

Jesse, you have been hood-winked. Sorry you had to find out this way, but its better than not finding out at all. You have been tricked because you are a good person with good intentions and you love animals. Give your money to someone who will do some good with it.


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 25, 2012)

ridiculous!...shameful!!....


----------



## Jessie (Feb 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> I don't hate them for no reason. I hate them for a lot of very good reasons, and you should too.
> 
> 1. They think what you and I do as tortoise keepers is horrible. Some of them would like to do us bodily harm for "enslaving" and "exploiting" these animals that belong in the wild.
> 2. As Kristina noted they are listed as a TERRORIST organization by the Federal Bureau of Investigation. I hate ALL terrorists.
> ...



Thank you for the information. I will do some research and if this is all true I'm very glad you helped to open my eyes. And btw I don't have the extra money between school and shakespeare to donate money to them.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 25, 2012)

Tom said:


> 5. Two of my bosses met with Alex Pacheco and Ingrid Newkirk for a social occasion. They literally laughed at the "idiots" that send in money after they distribute their gut-wrenching pamphlets. They laugh from the comfort of their BMW's and Mercedes Benz's or their million dollar homes that good intentioned people like YOU bought for them. I find this despicable. Don't you. These people claim to help animals, but instead kill them. They take money from people who love animals and want to help them, and instead buy fancy cars and homes. Then they literally laugh with contempt at the people who gave them the money.



Wow, reminds me of the Reverend Moon, or those Mega-Churches that people give their hard-earned money to. The donors think they're doing something good, when really the demagogic leaders are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## wellington (Feb 25, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > 5. Two of my bosses met with Alex Pacheco and Ingrid Newkirk for a social occasion. They literally laughed at the "idiots" that send in money after they distribute their gut-wrenching pamphlets. They laugh from the comfort of their BMW's and Mercedes Benz's or their million dollar homes that good intentioned people like YOU bought for them. I find this despicable. Don't you. These people claim to help animals, but instead kill them. They take money from people who love animals and want to help them, and instead buy fancy cars and homes. Then they literally laugh with contempt at the people who gave them the money.
> ...



They won't be laughing with my money in hand anymore. And if the HSUS is like what Kristina said, they won't get it either. Any more I need to take off the list? How about the World Wild Life Fund? Theres another one I can't think of the name, it's out of New York I think. Darn it my memory sucks. Anyway I will be saving some money this year. Well okay, maybe not. My local shelters will get more


----------



## Blademr2 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have had issue with peta for a long time.. they did a campaign handing out pamphlets showing rabbits being skinned to grade school children. Anyone who thinks that is ok has serious issues. HSUS is not as bad, but none of your donations help animals in any way.. if you have cash to donate, always do it locally!


----------



## Tom (Feb 25, 2012)

Just for everyone's general information, I run into this frequently because I work with animals in public as a job. A lot of people in "Hollywood" love animals and want to do the right thing. The people who run PETA and the HSUS are not stupid. They know how to play upon emotions. They know what to say and what to show people to get them to open up their wallets. For example, PETA would show up when the circus arrived in town with their video cameras. Momentarily, they would shut off their cameras and set off some firecrackers and M-80s near the disembarking elephants. Then they would un-pause their cameras and video the elephant trainers "abusing" their unhappy elephants with bullhooks. PETA intentionally sent the animals into a panic so they could video humans trying to keep a 10,000 pound animal under control. To combat this tactic, the circus people now hire a video crew to video the public whenever they are out in the world.

If you have a pet, any pet, or ever plan to have a pet, PETA, the HSUS and any other "animal rights" organization is your enemy. They disapprove of your pet-keeping lifestyle and they use the money they receive as donations from people with good intentions to abolish pet-keeping and anything else they deem "exploitative" of animals. As I pointed out above, they also live high on the hog with the money people donate to their "non-profit" organizations.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 25, 2012)

What about the ASPCA and the WSPA? Do they do good work?


----------



## Angi (Feb 25, 2012)

There is so much coruption in charities. I just give to those I know of personally. There are plenty if you look. If you are looking to help animals, there is probably a rescue on the forum or in your town that need money. Sorry for typos I am not wearing glasses.


----------



## yagyujubei (Feb 25, 2012)

PETA has some "comic books" written especially for kids. YOUR DADDY KILLS ANIMALS :anti fishing and YOUR MOMMY KILLS ANIMALS :anti fur. For them, the end justifies the means.


----------



## Blademr2 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thats the ones i think. They are not just drawn tho. They are quite graffic for most adults, let alone young children.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 26, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> PETA has some "comic books" written especially for kids. YOUR DADDY KILLS ANIMALS :anti fishing and YOUR MOMMY KILLS ANIMALS :anti fur. For them, the end justifies the means.



I had no idea...


----------



## cdmay (Feb 26, 2012)

Kristina said:


> I did a research paper on PETA for a college course during my vet tech. schooling... I'd have to dig for the actual document (it lists sources that are reliable and that I heavily researched) but I will say that this slaughter has been going on for years. There have also been many acts of, well, frankly terrorism by PETA members. The FBI considers them a terrorist organization.
> 
> One thing to understand about PETA - their idea of animal rights is that no one should keep animals as pets. That is the reason that they destroy all these animals rather than adopt them out. They literally want to obliterate pet ownership. They can't do that if they place their "rescues" into homes.
> 
> I am all for support animal rights, but I believe that it should be done on local levels. Donate money, food, toys, etc. to LOCAL shelters. That way you know that your contributions go to actually help animals, and not to pay for advertising, ridiculous executive salaries and MORE fund raising. The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) is another organization that is really nothing but a money grubbing conglomerate that does nothing to support local shelters, and actually doesn't even HAVE a shelter!



Well said, I agree completely.
In addition, PETA has enlisted a number of high profile--although not too highly educated--celebrities to campaign for them and this leads to casual observers being mislead by the PETA Propaganda. In my experience PETA supporters are often very aggressive agitators who forcefully make the claim that they are animal 'saviors' and they use this line to justify their zealotry.


----------



## yagyujubei (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, that's contemptible.


----------



## Redstrike (Feb 26, 2012)

I've never seen those comic books before...at first I started laughing, but the detail the artists took to demonize the mother and father is terrible! What a bunch of yahoos. Thanks for bringing families closer together, PETA.


----------



## Talka (Feb 26, 2012)

Penn and Teller did an episode on PETA: (warning: bad words! The show is called "bull****" lol) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inFtOMx8nDU#t=1m40s


----------



## jackrat (Feb 26, 2012)

Talka said:


> Penn and Teller did an episode on PETA: (warning: bad words! The show is called "bull****" lol) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inFtOMx8nDU#t=1m40s


Yep,they did a good job. I like their show.


----------



## cljohnson (Feb 26, 2012)

If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of meat.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Feb 26, 2012)

Funny how I kinda hinted at this a while back, and didn't get a huge response.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-USARK#axzz1nPHhYF3d

If you're any kind of reptile keeper, donate to USARK and PIJAC instead.


----------



## Angi (Feb 26, 2012)

Just a thought.....It seems some animals are happy to be kept as pets, but some don't seem happy in captivity.
No I am not pro PETA or a vegan, but I think Americans eat too much meat. Just thought I would throw that out there, I am kind of a health nut.


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of meat.



... or given us canine teeth.


----------



## dmmj (Feb 26, 2012)

Angi said:


> Just a thought.....It seems some animals are happy to be kept as pets, but some don't seem happy in captivity.
> No I am not pro PETA or a vegan, but I think Americans eat too much meat. Just thought I would throw that out there, I am kind of a health nut.


But shouldn't the decision to not eat meat, come from personal choice and not force?


----------



## Zamric (Feb 26, 2012)

Tom said:


> cljohnson said:
> 
> 
> > If God didn't want us to eat animals he wouldn't have made them out of meat.
> ...



Or made them taste SOOO GOOD!


----------



## Shelly (Feb 27, 2012)

The Daily Caller is a right wing rag founded by Fox News "commentator" Tucker Carlson. I wouldn't believe a damn thing on that site.


----------



## Blademr2 (Feb 27, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Funny how I kinda hinted at this a while back, and didn't get a huge response.
> 
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-USARK#axzz1nPHhYF3d
> 
> If you're any kind of reptile keeper, donate to USARK and PIJAC instead.



I was not here yet!


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 27, 2012)

lushcious said:


> I've always thought PETA as somewhat sketchy.. they always exaggerate everything.



That's exactly my thoughts on it too.


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 28, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> What about the ASPCA and the WSPA? Do they do good work?



My husband and I are very strict vegetarians and we try to live cruelty free. We do eat dairy and eggs from certain approved farms. We don't wear leather or purchase products that contain animal materials or are tested on animals(this is hard for make up). We made this switch two years ago. We didn't go through and throw out anything we had that was not cruelty free because it makes no sense to do that. We are not extremists and we don't push our beliefs on others. We don't think we are perfect but we do the best we can to adhere to our beliefs. 
One factor that was a huge reason we became vegetarian, was something my husband learned in a pre-med biology class he was taking. The US has an increasingly meat based diet. Our ancestors ate meat but not at every meal or the ounces we consume daily. This is causing a couple of issues, first is that the obesity and cardiac issues are on the rise. The second issue is that more of the world is beginning to adopt our diet. As the meat consumption and production increases the amount of people in the 3rd world starving also increases. He learned the calculation of how many calories it takes in grain to raise an animal vs how many calories they provide when slaughtered. The animals eat some insane amount more calories than they provide when slaughtered. Most commercially raised livestock are fed grain instead of just free range grazing. 
We donate to the WWF and to the ASPCA. ASPCA helps animals. They help rehabilitate injured or abused animals and helps place them in homes.ASPCA is an amazing organization. 
I have known since college that PETA is a terrible organization. I was briefly a member. To say that my dogs are slaves is crazy. If anything, I am the slave. I am working and making money so my dogs (and betty) can have free housing, health care, prescription food, and any toy or accessory they could ever want. I am sure my pets (and most loved pets) wouldn't live that wonderful life out in the wild.


----------



## Laura (Feb 28, 2012)

PETA is scary.. 

If you want to donate money,, find a group or organazation that does not have High overhead of Highly paid CEOS. 
Check out places like Project Survival www.cathaven.com or Wild Conservation Network www.wildnet.org 
100% of the money you give goes to the project.. not high paid CEOS. 
You would also be better off donating locally. to your local shelter of SPCA. and ASPCA and your local spca are NOT the same.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 28, 2012)

Support your Local Shelter! That way you know where your donations are going because they ALWAYS need help and supplies


----------

